# desk di accoglienza



## dolcenera

Ho una domanda circa il termine desk di accoglienza (in stazione ferroviaria). E` qualcosa di piu` di un semplice punto informazioni?


----------



## Fra11

Se non ti servono caffè e cornetto, è un punto informazioni con un maggior numero di "operatori", che nelle ore non di punta bighellonano.  
Bisogna vedere se offrono dei servizi accessori oltre alle informazioni. Comunque in italiano c'è un termine per tali uffici  di servizio al cittadino/utente ed è "sportello" e si potrebbe usare quello.


----------



## dolcenera

Grazie di cuore, fra. I suddetti _desk _si trovano anche agli aeroporti?

Si, si trovano anche li.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Ma si chiamano sportelli di accoglienza, non "desk". Per altro, ti capiterà anche leggere "desco" nel senso di tavolo, sportello, che è un vocabolo italiano (anche se di poco uso, forse attualmente limitato a certe regioni.


----------



## dolcenera

Cosimo, ti invito allora ad andare alla Stazione Centrale di Milano. Sono chiamati proprio cosi: desk di accoglienza


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Ah, non lo sapevo... Ma anche in questo caso si tratta di una singolarità, non di una regola sistematica dell'italiano. Noi non ci rechiamo, se il treno parte in ritardo, al desk d'accoglienza, ma al centro d'assistenza o allo sportello d'assistenza/accoglienza.


----------



## dolcenera

Si certo, ma per un non italiano in viaggio e` importante anche sapere che il posto dove chiedere informazioni possa essere indicato sul display (sic!) come _desk di accoglienza_))


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Sì, ma ricorda che non è di uso comune, e nemmeno comprensibile ad un parlante italiano - uno che non sappia che "desk" significa banco in inglese. E' come se in stazione si leggesse: ufficio preguntas! Chi ha nozione di spagnolo andrebbe, pur stranito, a chiedere informazioni, ma gli altri sarebbero come minimo esterrefatti. Cambia solo il fatto che l'inglese qui si conosce di più dello spagnolo, ma il paragone è calzante (se ti rechi in qualunque altra stazione, leggerai: centro accoglienza, accoglienza clienti, assistenza clienti, sala d'aspetto, posto di polizia ecc. e non questo "desk", che dev'essere la solita invenzione della voglia di esotico meneghina, o così pare quanto meno).


----------



## oirelav

Nel manuale del Sistema Segnaletico che le Ferrovie dello Stato ha introdotto quale standard per la progettazione architettonica per le stazioni si usano le seguenti espressioni:
Italiano -  Accoglienza Viaggiatori
Inglese - Welcome Desk

Espressioni ibride (desk accoglienza) magari vengono usate in maniera sbrigativa e solo verbale, ma non nella segnaletica.


----------



## dolcenera

Appunto:> Conoscendo bene altri termini comunemente usati in riferimento a _posto in cui si chiedono informazioni_ mi sono chiesta cosa potrebbe offrire di piu` _desk di accoglienza _rispetto per es. a un semplice _sportello d`accoglienza._ E` tutto qui.

Caro oirelav, ti sbagli:> Ho davanti agli occhi una foto che ho fatto alla stazione milanese.


----------



## oirelav

dolcenera said:


> Caro oirelav, ti sbagli:> Ho davanti agli occhi una foto che ho fatto alla stazione milanese.



Questo lo davo per scontato. Dico solo che e' una indicazione "fuori standard" e non è di utilità ne' per un italiano, ne' per uno straniero che parli inglese.
IO non ho davanti agli occhi la tua foto, ma ho  il manuale di cui parlavo sopra


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

@ dolcenera: quello che stiamo cercando di stabilire, è che questo "desk" è un inutile infiorettatura in inglese che non è per niente comprensibile per un italiano (non in quella forma, sicuramente). Quindi se tu prepari un dizionario, come hai detto, non credo che ti convenga inserire questa forma, perché non è corretta verso il nome italiano né può essere utile per uno straniero (in quanto si troverebbe in confusione). E' solo un consiglio, eh


----------



## dolcenera

Grazie, soprattutto per il  consiglio.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Prego, spero di non esserti sembrato perentorio o rompiscatole


----------



## giginho

@ Tutti:

Il problema è che Dolcenera ha ragione. Sempre più spesso si trovano cartelli con indicazioni vagamente anglofone per fare i fighi. Il desk di accoglienza prende piede mentre io l'ho sempre chiamato ufficio informazioni.
Il problema è che si sta tendendo sempre di più a sostituire dei termini italiani con dei termini inglesi con l'incauto tentativo di apparire alla moda. Non vi dico il nervoso quando, sul lavoro, ricevo mail con scritto ASAP, meeting, asset e robe del genere...mi verrebbe da rispondergli in dialetto!


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Eh, lo so, purtroppo è un'orribile usanza che in alcuni ambiti in special modo - e i trasporti sono tra questi, con la scusa di rivolgersi ai turisti stranieri - sta prendendo piede già da molto tempo (è dagli anni 60 che se ne parla, oggi però è più evidente perché, visto che l'inglese è più parlato che negli anni 60, anche i prestiti si fanno più contorti e terrificanti).


----------



## Fra11

Magari fossero prestiti... è un diluvio di termini stranieri, un' inondazione. 
Come già detto nei due interventi sopra, per essere alla moda, o per non rischiare di apparire sorpassati, sono utilizzati sempre più estesamente in tutti i settori. 
Allora ci si chiede se non sarà il caso di arginare questa tendenza che, non ci sono dubbi, è distruttiva per la lingua italiana.
Ma mi è capitato più volte di constatare che, ogni volta che si sfiora l'argomento, sono proprio le persone di cultura più in vista a tirarsi indietro, perché hanno tutti timore di essere tacciati di "purismo", e quindi di esser considerati dei retrogradi.
Non che non _ritengano_ che la lingua debba essere difesa, ma si guardano bene dal dichiararlo apertamente, anche se si presenta l'occasione giusta.

Se i personaggi di cultura più in vista sono così "cauti" e non si leva alcuna voce, allora c'è poco da stare allegri...

La lingua è un bene nazionale e va salvaguradato. Apprezzo quindi i provvedimenti che sono stati presi in Francia per difendere la lingua, al di là dei risultati che otterrano.

A scanso di equivoci vorrei al contempo specificare che provvedimenti simili possono anche lasciar trapelare un zelo eccessivo in questa difesa dell'identità nazionale.  Mi riferisco al fatto che, sempre inFrancia, pare si stia cercando di riportare un menù tipicamente francese nelle scuole, per riabituare i bambini alla tradizione culinaria nazionale, anche a costo di escludere piatti più leggeri. In sostanza, se la cosa deve andare a discapito della loro salute...


----------



## elitaliano

Cosimo Piovasco said:


> Eh, lo so, purtroppo è un'orribile usanza che in alcuni ambiti in special modo - e i trasporti sono tra questi, con la scusa di rivolgersi ai turisti stranieri - sta prendendo piede già da molto tempo (è dagli anni 60 che se ne parla, oggi però è più evidente perché, visto che l'inglese è più parlato che negli anni 60, anche i prestiti si fanno più contorti e terrificanti).





Fra11 said:


> Magari fossero prestiti... è un diluvio di termini stranieri, un' inondazione.
> 
> .....




Vi segnalo sul tema dell'uso di parole straniere in italiano il seguente thread... o ooppss.. volevo dire filo ):
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=183753


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Mah, forse per non esporsi, forse perché ci sono i modaioli anche nelle università, purtroppo. E vai loro a dire che la lingua, l'arte, la cultura sono eterne, non hanno niente a che fare con la moda. Non sono studiosi, perché dei loro studi non hanno fatto nessun tesoro (a parte lo stipendio che rubano, logicamente).
Aggiungo che si tratta di una parte minima dei così detti esperti, ma la questione è che oggi ci sono poche persone autorevoli, e se tra queste s'insinuano, come altre volte nella storia è accaduto, i qualunquisti, anche se in minima parte, è un problema.


----------



## Fra11

Sicuramente possono essere individuate più cause; io ne ho citate alcune, tu altre, e credo che altri avrebbero d adire la loro. 

Io credo che in Italia manchi quell'autostima dell'identità nazionale (non parlo di nazionalismo) che induca a prendere seriamente in considerazione un provvedimento legislativo in tal senso, come avvenuto in francia.  
Ma tu ce li vedi i parlamentari a preoccuparsi 'per una faccenda come questa'?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*NOTA: Cerchiamo di non divagare dall'argomento iniziale, ovvero "desk di accoglienza" senza trasformare questo thread in una discussione più o meno politica sull'autostima degli italiani o cose del genere.*

Commenti generali sull'uso di termini stranieri nella lingua italiana possono essere inseriti in questo thread

Parole straniere in italiano


----------

